
Getting Banned from Google Play - deafcalculus
http://www.adriancourreges.com/blog/2016/05/19/getting-banned-from-google-play/
======
ggggtez
Tldr; got banned, got reinstated. Don't put reviews in your app description.
Don't say this app is "like [popular app]!"

